# Leaning Tree Boer Kids



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Our doe we bought from Leaning Tree Boers kidded on the 21st with two beautiful doelings.
The doeling with the spot was 11lbs at birth, the other doeling was 9lbs.
The dam is Leaning Tree TTH. Ebony Rose, and the sire is CSB Gauges G-Force ennobled buck.
I just weighed the doeling with the spot, she is 16lbs and 6 days old, growing like crazy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too precious! Love the spot.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The spot doe is so funny, and WAY to smart for her own good, she figured out how to get out to play on the wood pile :lol: Her and her sister are partners in crime :laugh:
I'm going to have to take some newer pics, the doe with the spot is getting more neck rolls  She was born with them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Will you keep her?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep! I'm keeping both  we're going to show them, and possibly our younger doe from Leaning Tree, Hyacinth.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool. Would be hard not to.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

They are too cute! And it sounds like they are going to be some hefty girls.  Congrats!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Those little weirdos are just too cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks!  I'm hoping that they're going to be some big girls


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Need some names for these girls too!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats. Beautiful kids, and girls too! What a great deal for you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

STUNNING!!!  Congrats!!! I need one!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks! I cannot wait to see what Alice and Hyacinth has!
Alice's earliest due date is 12/21, but maybe she'll give me Christmas babies! That would be awesome


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

G Force & Ebony=true love, those babies are awesome!
Can hardly wait to see what Hyacinth & Alice throw.
I have a TTH daughter left from a few years ago. She was a last minute call to fill the % class & she rocked.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my. cuteness OVERLOAD!!!! love them!!! they're so cute!!! I really love the one with the spot on her. she looks like trouble!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are both gorgeous , simply adorable babies 
Congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Love that rich red color , so pretty ! 

Polka Dot and Cranberry ? I would call the spot girl Polkalicious 
Poppy and Dotty
Dora and Lora
Zahra and Zenith
Tippy and Teaka
Violet and Tulip ( keep the flower theme going


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

If I think of a really awesome name, can I keep one??     You really don't need TWO... do you??


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you could keep with the colour theme and go with something like:

Scarlet, Ginger, Ruby, Rose, Poppy, Amber, Cinnamon, Nutmeg


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> If I think of a really awesome name, can I keep one??     You really don't need TWO... do you??


:lol: I'm planning on keeping all the doe kids and one buck kid. I might sell one doe kid though... _might!_ But I'm absolutely sure that my spot doe is staying! She is awesome


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> If I think of a really awesome name, can I keep one??     You really don't need TWO... do you??


What can be better then Polkalicious ? :shrug: :laugh:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Penny


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: I'm planning on keeping all the doe kids and one buck kid. I might sell one doe kid though... _might!_ But I'm absolutely sure that my spot doe is staying! She is awesome


Oh come on... please??? Pretty please??  Lol... I guess we'll have our own G-Force kids in a few months. We already have two grown ones too I guess. Two of our best does.

They are both awesome..... look at that width already. Those shoulders are massive.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pretty pretty pretty please ? ray:ray:ray: ( Im on Victoria's side ):-D:-D:-D


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Laura... we're so convincing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, but you'll have your own G-Force kids soon enough Victoria!  

I hope Hyacinth has at least twins! She had a single earlier this year! She'll be having five-star kids


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey wait up! I don't have any GForce kids.:mecry:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You'll be one of the first to have FiveStar kids!! Everyone over here calls him "Bucky". He is so sweet.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Hey wait up! I don't have any GForce kids.:mecry:


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Trying to get some updated pics of the two girls, but they are always in my face as soon as I go out there. I'm going to have to set them up to the the pictures :lol:

Just thought I'd give everyone an update on how they are growing though. They are just a tad over a month old now, and they're 27lbs, and 33lbs. They are growing nicely 
And I was going to measure bellies on Hyacinth and Alice, but my tape measure doesn't go over 4'4" so I'm going to have to find something else, because Hyacinth's girth was just about that big! :shocked:


----------

